# bitolsiano [= dei Beatles]



## pizzi

Oggi ho sentito parlare di ... _vari periodi della produzione *bitolsiana*_ (cioè dei Beatles).

In rete ho trovato solo un risultato scritto in forma italianizzata, riferito a una divagazione cibo-musica; essendo uno solo e oceanico, ritengo non sia il caso di mettere il link .

Vi chiedo se avete già incontrato quest'uso, e se sì, nella forma* bitolsiano* o *beatolsiano*?

Grazie da piz


----------



## violadaprile

Io chiedo scusa, ma lo trovo bruttissimo ...
D'altra parte se entrerà nella specie dei neologismi, dovremo farci l'abitudine 
Per me, io italianizzo tutto


----------



## Nunou

No, finora no. 
Sempre e solo detto/sentito "dei Beatles"!!
Pensate che mi devo adeguare ai _nuovi tempi_?


----------



## Blackman

Be', se italianizzi lo fai per bene, no? Io direi proprio _bitolsiano_...


----------



## luway

Ciao 

Pensavo: non è che la grafia è 'beatlesiano/a", come ad esempio 'jungiano/freudiano/shakespeariano/hollywoodiano/ecc.'?  Scritto (in parte, beatolsiano, o del tutto, bitolsiano) come si pronuncia in italiano a me fa strano solo a vederlo, per cui credo proprio che, no, non l'ho mai incontrato prima 

edit: ho appena controllato, scritto come dicevo i risultati aumentano decisamente.

(Ciao BM , stavamo scrivendo nello stesso momento, buona giornata!)


----------



## stella_maris_74

Blackman said:


> Be', se italianizzi lo fai per bene, no? Io direi proprio _bitolsiano_...



Solo che _bitolsiano _visto così non significa nulla, mentre se leggi _beatlesiano _capisci immediatamente che si sta parlando dei Beatles 

Esattamente come



luway said:


> 'jungiano/freudiano/shakespeariano/hollywoodiano/ecc.'



Resto dell'opinione che la lingua, alla fine, non è che un codice di comunicazione funzionale alla veicolazione e comprensione di un significato o di un messaggio. A mio parere, se per salvaguardare la (teorica) purezza della lingua si finisce per fallire l'obiettivo di comunicare efficacemente il significato/messaggio, non si è fatto un buon lavoro 

Buona giornata a tutti voi!


----------



## matoupaschat

stella_maris_74 said:


> Solo che _bitolsiano _visto così non significa nulla, mentre se leggi _beatlesiano _capisci immediatamente che si sta parlando dei Beatles


Esatto! 
A tal punto che vedendo soltanto il titolo del thread, comminciavo, da non madrelingua, a chiedermi cosa fosse e a scomporre mentalmente la parola in _bi-_ e _tolsiano __. _


----------



## pizzi

Sì, BM , lu , stella  e matou , sono d'accordo con voi! 

La stessa perplessità l'ho avuta nell'ascolto (nel senso che non ho capito subito cosa significasse), dato che la *o* era bella aperta e marcata > _bitolsiano_, o l'ibrido beatolsiano . 
Ho intitolato il thread _bitolsiano_ dopo aver visto che esiste almeno un precedente in rete, non voglio maternità del genere ! 

Indipendentemente dalle pronunce e dalle grafie, lo trovo orrendo, e dal suono prepotentemente ortofrutticolo. Non sono contraria ai neologismi, ma mi chiedo il senso di aggettivizzare ogni sostantivo senza vaglio critico... Per me l'unico modo è _dei Beatles_ a oltranza.


----------



## francisgranada

Oltre a quello che avete detto, a me pare anche un po' inusuale aggiungere il suffisso -_iano _ad un sostantivo al plurale. Grammaticalmente mi andrebbe meglio _beatliano_.  Comunque, anche per me il modo più "naturale" è _dei Beatles._


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

"beatliano" non ha senso, perché allora farebbe riferimento al gruppo dei *_Beatle_, mentre loro si chiamano _Beatles_, al plurale.

"bitolsiano" non mi piace: fuori contesto (come nel titolo del thread) non si capisce affatto. Anch'io pensavo fosse qualcosa del tipo "doppiamente *tolsiano", bi-tolsiano. Inoltre, è una distorsione della pronuncia del nome del gruppo (specialmente quel suono "o", che non c'è nella parola _Beatles_). Comunque è vero che se si italianizza la grafia tanto vale italianizzare pure la pronuncia... 

Io opto per "dei Beatles", anche se il mio motto in genere è che mettendo da parte ogni controversia, io mantengo la buona vecchia foggia, e cioè che la balena è un pesce Come si diceva sopra, l'importante è che la lingua funzioni per comunicare...


----------



## pizzi

Le vostre considerazioni mi fanno riflettere su un aspetto incidentale, ma sostanziale, della faccenda. Se si crea un neologismo da un'altra lingua, e _per facilitare la comprensione_ esso si rende in una forma scritta equivalente alla pronuncia italiana, il significato può sfuggire completamente a chi legge. Quindi la funzione di estensione della comunicazione naufraga miseramente...


----------



## stella_maris_74

pizzi said:


> Le vostre considerazioni mi fanno riflettere su un aspetto incidentale, ma sostanziale, della faccenda. Se si crea un neologismo da un'altra lingua, e _per facilitare la comprensione_ esso si rende in una forma scritta equivalente alla pronuncia italiana, il significato può sfuggire completamente a chi legge. Quindi la funzione di estensione della comunicazione naufraga miseramente...



Sono della stessa idea (come forse si era capito )

Ho cambiato il titolo del thread, per capire subito di che si tratta.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, stella_maris !


----------



## francisgranada

Alessandro_Persia said:


> "beatliano" non ha senso, perché allora farebbe riferimento al gruppo dei *_Beatle_, mentre loro si chiamano _Beatles_, al plurale.


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma per curiosità: su Internet ho trovato anche _beatliano _(cca 1180) riferendosi ai Beatles. Gli esempi sono prevalentemente in spagnolo ma qualcosa c'è anche in italiano.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Anch'io m'associo ai "comunicazionisti". 
Senza dire che le pronunce italiane del quartetto possono essere, erratamente, non solo  /bi:tolz/ o /bi:tols/, che "giustificherebbero, come dice Stella, il criptico _bitolsiano, _ma anche /bi:telz/ o /bi:tels/, che a loro volta giustificherebbero _bitelsiano_, e di nuovo ben pochi arriverebbero a capire che si tratta di qualcosa connesso al gruppo di Liverpool.
Scusa, Black.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## stella_maris_74

C'è anche da dire che al mio orecchio la costruzione e l'uso di un aggettivo come _beatlesiano _sono resi più palatabili dal fatto che li trovo in un certo senso giustificati dall'importanza che questi artisti hanno avuto nella storia della musica contemporanea, un po' come [mutatis mutandis] Shakespeare nella letteratura, Jung e Freud nella psicoanalisi, eccetera.

Certo non avrei la stessa reazione davanti a frasi come, ad esempio,_ la discografia lunapoppiana_... [Lùnapop] oppure _l'universo letterario mocciano... _[Federico Moccia]


----------



## Connie Eyeland

luway said:


> Ciao
> 
> Pensavo: non è che la grafia è 'beatlesiano/a", come ad esempio 'junghiano/freudiano/shakespeariano/hollywoodiano/ecc.'?
> 
> edit: ho appena controllato, scritto come dicevo i risultati aumentano decisamente.



Infatti la grafia esatta è proprio *beatlesiano*/a/i/e. Vedi qui.
 E' una parola usata da decenni nella letteratura musicale (e non); vedi qui, qui e qui. 
L'associazione che raccoglie tutti gli appassionati/fans/studiosi dei Beatles in Italia si chiama infatti _Beatlesiani d'Italia Associati _(link).


----------



## rebusX

Infatti "dei Beatles" va bene come sostituto di "Beatlesiano" aggettivo, ma quando l'aggettivo è sostantivato (cioè quando per "Beatlesiano" si intende un appassionato dei Beatles), o si riporta tutta la locuzione (appassionato di...), oppure il solo "dei Beatles" non va più bene. Ecco allora che il neologismo va a soddisfare una delle esigenze principali della lingua moderna: la sinteticità.


----------



## chipulukusu

Sono d'accordo con Connie, sono perfettamente a mio agio con _beatlesiano_ come aggettivo riferito ai _Beatles_. Non ricorrerei assolutamente alla forma italianizzata _bitolsiano_ (che tra l'altro mi sempra un espressione un poco _bolsa_) perché la pronuncia del termime è talmente nota da non richiederla. Non sarei molto d'accordo a diffondere l'uso di _beatlesiano_ come fan dei Beatles. Fino a che è possibile sacrificherei la sinteticità alla chiarezza linguistica e resterei con _fan dei Beatles_ o _appassionato dei Beatles_. Confinerei l'espressione _beatlesiano_ in questa accezione a quando è sottintesa una contrapposizione (_beatlesiani contro rollingstoniani_) o a frasi idiomatice tipo _un beatlesiano di ferro_. Ma dire, ad esempio, _il filmato mostra una lunghissima fila di beatlesiani che fanno la fila per accaparrarsi un biglietto_ mi sembra un pò eccessivo...
Ditemi pure se faccio troppo il pedante!


----------



## rebusX

Ma anch'io sono d'accordo, mi sembra infatti che l'uso precipuo di questo termine sia limitato ai casi citati da chipulukusku (o analoghi). Si deve tenere anche conto che solitamente è un vocabolo utilizzato perlopiù in contesti specialistici; in una frase come l'ultima che sembra tratta da un notiziario o da un documentario credo (spero) che nessuno lo userebbe


----------

